# Looking for Bike Phone Mount for my iPhone 6S



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

I'm looking for something that will allow me to attach my phone to my bike between the bars in front of me so I can look down at the app every so often (safetly of course).
I have an iPhone 6s.
I'm also interested to see what way you people have come up with ways to deal with small problems like this.

Here's the one I just found with full 5 stars reviews. Will it a good choice?

https://www.amazon.com/Bike-Phone-M...562868&sr=8-5&keywords=bike+phone+mount+alloy


----------



## BT180 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quadlock are very good - https://www.quadlockcase.com/


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

+1 on quadlock
I no longer use mine because of possible damage of exposing my phone but the quadlock was a good product 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

Will be tough enough?


----------



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

jacksonlui said:


> +1 on quadlock
> I no longer use mine because of possible damage of exposing my phone but the quadlock was a good product
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It is made from polycarbonate, will be tough enough? I'd prefer metal material.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

runningsheep said:


> I'd prefer metal material.


not gonna find it.

Phones are too damn big for mounting on the handlebars for anything more than just light duty riding. You're better off with the phone in a pocket in a waterproof pouch (ziplock). If you want to look at the screen without pulling the phone out of your pocket, buy one of the many products designed for that purpose. There are even some that pull the numbers from your phone while it's in your pocket. A good case and mount setup for the phone would cost a good bit of dough, anyway, so why not bump it up a bit and buy something even better?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Strava uses too much battery. I ended up getting a garmin. My phone calls and measages show up and i get a tolerable map and it has an automatic crash detection where it can call for help. It works. Lol. Ive banged up my garmin but if it was my phone it'll be in pretty bad shape.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

Harold said:


> not gonna find it.
> 
> Phones are too damn big for mounting on the handlebars for anything more than just light duty riding. You're better off with the phone in a pocket in a waterproof pouch (ziplock). If you want to look at the screen without pulling the phone out of your pocket, buy one of the many products designed for that purpose. There are even some that pull the numbers from your phone while it's in your pocket. A good case and mount setup for the phone would cost a good bit of dough, anyway, so why not bump it up a bit and buy something even better?


Thank you! But I do not need a mount designed for that purpose as you said. Why I need a waterproof case and put my phone in it? I'll not ride in rain.
Yes I want to buy something better that provides a clear view of the phone screen as well as allowing headphone and camera use on the go. So I search and find one on Amazon, hope you all can help me choose.


----------



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

jacksonlui said:


> Strava uses too much battery. I ended up getting a garmin. My phone calls and measages show up and i get a tolerable map and it has an automatic crash detection where it can call for help. It works. Lol. Ive banged up my garmin but if it was my phone it'll be in pretty bad shape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Maybe the mount you use is no tough enough. Lol. I'm looking for a good one!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

runningsheep said:


> Thank you! But I do not need a mount designed for that purpose as you said. Why I need a waterproof case and put my phone in it? I'll not ride in rain.
> Yes I want to buy something better that provides a clear view of the phone screen as well as allowing headphone and camera use on the go. So I search and find one on Amazon, hope you all can help me choose.


Sweat. I killed a phone in my backpack by pouring some water from a bottle on my head on a 100+F day. I know road riders who have done the same to their phones in back jersey pockets on dry days. If I put my phone in my shorts pocket, the touchscreen goes absolutely apeshit if it gets wet or sweaty and I want to take a picture. If it's in a ziploc bag, then I can slip it out of the bag and the screen is dry.

For headphones - do we really need to go there? I would rather you use ONE headphone than to use a portable speaker, but why is that such a priority for you? But honestly, bluetooth. Bone conducting headphones to avoid being completely selfish.

A good phone mount for your bars will be a bit of a pain to remove the phone frequently for photos. If it's not a bit of a pain, then it probably doesn't hold the phone very securely.

There really are better ways. Don't get stuck with an inflexible mind that you can't figure them out.


----------



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

Harold said:


> Sweat. I killed a phone in my backpack by pouring some water from a bottle on my head on a 100+F day. I know road riders who have done the same to their phones in back jersey pockets on dry days. If I put my phone in my shorts pocket, the touchscreen goes absolutely apeshit if it gets wet or sweaty and I want to take a picture. If it's in a ziploc bag, then I can slip it out of the bag and the screen is dry.
> 
> For headphones - do we really need to go there? I would rather you use ONE headphone than to use a portable speaker, but why is that such a priority for you? But honestly, bluetooth. Bone conducting headphones to avoid being completely selfish.
> 
> ...


OMG, I really didn't think too much.

With the arrival of summer I've decided to stop taking public transit as much as possible and switch to my bicycle. Then I find the problem. I cannot hear the phone when it is ringing or message received and even harder to get out if you do. so I was thinking of investing in a bike mount for my phone.

Thank you for telling me these things!


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have the topeak ridecase. Had one for my Iphone 4, and now for my 6. Have the steerer tube cap mount on both my bikes. The cap mount is metal, except the rails that the phone connects to. The plastic phone case is reasonably slim...I just leave it on the the phone.

I've wrecked pretty violently a couple times and the phone didn't budge(well, it rotated 90 degrees last time, but that's one of the features of the mount that it rotates (and tilts)...and that last wreck was a pedal strike on a stump that separated my shoulder, bruised much of my right side, knee broke the shifter, handlebar/wheel were twisted.

I'll get another when I upgrade phones next time. The mount for the 4 had a rubber rain cover, but the 6 didn't come with it, though there is now a separate mount/waterproof case option now.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

They have these bento boxes that attach to your top tube and has a clear plastic window to view your phone. Might be a good alternative 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jacksonlui said:


> They have these bento boxes that attach to your top tube and has a clear plastic window to view your phone. Might be a good alternative
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not sure I'd want one of those big enough for a typical large smartphone between my legs. We get back to "smartphones are too damn big". I have a top tube bag that'll fit my phone, but not so I can see the screen. I really prefer to keep food in it for long rides.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I ran my Samsung S5 Galaxy over my stem with a www.Rokform.com case and mount for about 2 years. I had numerous OTB's and complete bike flips during that time on technical rocky trails and only once did my tempered screen protector get a crack in it which I promptly replaced for <$20. I bought a Garmin 520 and started using my S5 only as the bluetooth link. I had the phone in my front right pocket and had a downhill OTB get-off from my rigid singlespeed on a loose corner and absolutely DESTROYED my phone because I landed right on it! Even in the Rokform case, it got smoked and that night I had to buy a new S7 because even with insurance, it wasn't worth the cash to repair the S5.

Also, Rokform has a gnarly magnet in as one of it's attachment components. I was loading my car with stuff after a trail work session and set my phone on the roof of the car while I sorted gear into the back seat, got in, and took off hitting the freeway and easily 70-75mph. After about 10 minutes, I went to check my phone for something and it wasn't with me and I suddenly realized my mistake. A quick pull off at the next off ramp and I jump out and look and there she is!! Stuck to the roof and never moved an inch. $99 case and mount package PAID FOR right then and there!

The phone now resides in the electronics pocket of my Camelbak, now. If I ditched the Garmin, which I wouldn't, I wouldn't think twice about going right back to using the Rokform mount. My phone still lives in it's Rokform case and it has saved me from drops over and over.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

This is the best I've ever used. Easy on and off. Secure to boot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

Spec44 said:


> I have the topeak ridecase. Had one for my Iphone 4, and now for my 6. Have the steerer tube cap mount on both my bikes. The cap mount is metal, except the rails that the phone connects to. The plastic phone case is reasonably slim...I just leave it on the the phone.
> 
> I've wrecked pretty violently a couple times and the phone didn't budge(well, it rotated 90 degrees last time, but that's one of the features of the mount that it rotates (and tilts)...and that last wreck was a pedal strike on a stump that separated my shoulder, bruised much of my right side, knee broke the shifter, handlebar/wheel were twisted.
> 
> I'll get another when I upgrade phones next time. The mount for the 4 had a rubber rain cover, but the 6 didn't come with it, though there is now a separate mount/waterproof case option now.


It seems similar with quadlock. I would prefer a bike mount, not a case.


----------



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

Finally, I ordered this one from Amazon because of high rating.

https://www.amazon.com/Bike-Phone-M.../ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&keywords=Bike+Phone+Mount

I'll share my experience here as soon as received it and tested it.

Thank you all


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

https://deltacycle.com/smartphone-xl-bicycle-holder-black

Used one of these with an iPhone. No complaints.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

For my 6s, I bought an Otterbox Defender, and accidentally bought a second holder. so on my mountain bike, I used as hose clamp and clamped the holder to the handlebar on the left side of the stem. For my gravel bike, I use 2 strong zip ties and attach it to the stem. this has worked great with very little extra cost. Ain't that pretty but I ride nearly 200 miles a week and I needed a strong phone case.

I have sweated on it, got mud and mist on it, knocked it off with my knee and it nearly landed in a large puddle. I clean it inside and out when it gets real dirty on the outside but the phone has no scratches, dents, or other damage so far. The Otterbox holder has not broken yet. I can take pictures, and see the entire screen, and it shows visually when I have a call, text, email, etc. So far I'm happy with this cheap set up.


----------



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

PL Scott said:


> For my 6s, I bought an Otterbox Defender, and accidentally bought a second holder. so on my mountain bike, I used as hose clamp and clamped the holder to the handlebar on the left side of the stem. For my gravel bike, I use 2 strong zip ties and attach it to the stem. this has worked great with very little extra cost. Ain't that pretty but I ride nearly 200 miles a week and I needed a strong phone case.
> 
> I have sweated on it, got mud and mist on it, knocked it off with my knee and it nearly landed in a large puddle. I clean it inside and out when it gets real dirty on the outside but the phone has no scratches, dents, or other damage so far. The Otterbox holder has not broken yet. I can take pictures, and see the entire screen, and it shows visually when I have a call, text, email, etc. So far I'm happy with this cheap set up.


Can I see a picture to show it?


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

here is the link for the Otterbox, Defender: https://www.otterbox.com/en-us/defender-series?gclid=CJ6A9d2y89MCFUiBfgodQTUC0Q It is not waterproof but is water resistant.

scroll down to the bottom to see the holder and there is a picture below. My mountain bike is currently in the shop so no closeup pictures.

























It works but is not quickly detachable once attached. so far, no problems.


----------



## runningsheep (May 11, 2017)

I'm back to tell you all that I received the bike mount ordered on Amazon and like it very much!!!

It will be perfect for road bike. 
Overall, it has some advantages made me like very much.

Innovative and adjustable design
Metal material, strong quality but light weight
Easy to install and remove
Affordable price
Offer friction protection with rubber mat, no slip


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I wouldn't touch a mount like that if you paid me. The protruding bits are going to cause problems in a crash.

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...ker-thurs-night-gap-ride-disaster-280805.html (edit: posted wrong link before)


----------

